
Show HN: Sample for Apple's Vision and CoreML Frameworks - iamflimflam1
https://github.com/cgreening/VisionCoreMLSample
======
iamflimflam1
Put a slightly better video up on youtube -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S33BNcnlxdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S33BNcnlxdU)

The demo is using the ResNet50 model. Everything is running locally on the
phone. Phone does get quite hot!

